# Medium to Long Term Rentals



## Krobbo29

Hi,

After a recent holiday to the Algarve and due to the general poor quality of life in the UK, my girlfriend and I have decided to relocate to the central Algarve on a full time basis from the 1st of October this year.

After searching the internet for hours, it seems that getting a mid-long term rental is near impossible.

We want to rent initially for a minimum of 6 months before buying so that we can make sure 100% that we've made the right decision.

So, I have the following questions to ask and hope someone out there can help:

1) Are there any long term rental agencies?
2) Are there any owners out there that have villas to rent long term?
3) What would the monthly rental prices be on a 4 bed villa with pool close the Vilamoura area?
4) And finally, would villas come furnished or be unfurnished?

ANY help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Kenny


----------



## travelling-man

There's plenty of companies & websites out there & perhaps you're searching on the wrong keywords. Try using Portugal real estate or similar.

I don't know about prices for such places but guess it'll vary a fair bit from owner to owner & FWIW, we're near Figueiro Dos Vinhos & there's plenty of places both furnished & unfurnished for rent here.


----------



## MrBife

Krobbo29 said:


> 1) Are there any long term rental agencies?
> 2) Are there any owners out there that have villas to rent long term?
> 3) What would the monthly rental prices be on a 4 bed villa with pool close the Vilamoura area?
> 4) And finally, would villas come furnished or be unfurnished?


Not really specific agencies but most Property Management Companies would have something suitable belonging to one of their clients. Algarve Resident and 'The News' also have regular adverts.

Most owners are more than happy to rent out through the winter as properties benefit from being lived in and would otherwise be empty.

Vilamoura area as a guide would set you back 1000 to 1500 a month plus bills (electricity, water, gas, phone etc) but it's possible to find cheaper and dearer depending on the exact position and quality.

Most are furnished but you may find a new build that isn't if that's your preference

Beware of renting cheap now on a six month contract and ending up next Easter looking for a further six months - rental rates are higher through the summer months. Better to ask for a year now in case you want to stay longer than the six months. Most agreements have a month either way cancellation policy


----------



## Alqui_Ana

Hi Krobbo 29,

I realize you would like to relocate from the UK to Portugal but, if I may ask, why have you opted for the Algarve?

I understand that for someone coming from UK sunny Algarve and the nice ocean views may be very appealing but I think you should also try to focus on the negative points of living in such a touristic area.
In summertime, as someone as already mentioned, the region gets fully packed with tons of tourists from all types (it is a democratic location), the prices rise from "usually high" to "extra high", the crowds will make you dream of less touristic places, etc...

That's why I suggest you to visit also Alentejo, which is a much quieter place but where you can still find all of the "positive points" of Algarve, that is, great weather, nice food, the best wine in Portugal (in my opinion), marvellous landscapes, beautiful cities and small villages and, of course, great beaches in the Atlantic coast.

/SNIP/
Thank you for your attention!

Regards,

Ana


----------



## mehereinportugal

I've recently moved to Portugal and had exactly the same problem. Frankly it doesn't matter what you type into the search engine and belive me I tried hundreds of different configurations you will only get holiday rentals. I was lucky as ended up getting a house that somebody I contacted on here was vacating so I, with permission of landlord, took it over.

Must agree with Alqui Ana about the Algarve, it is the only region of Portugal that I absolutely did not consider as I knew I did not want to be in that much of a tourist area and wanted to, if I was going to live here, be more involved in the "real" Portugal. I have moved to the Silver Coast - near Caldas da Rainha and I LOVE it. The people, scenery, beaches, food, everything is absolutely fantastic. However you may have your own reasons for going to Algarve and sure you will enjoy it as much as we love our respective areas.

Don't know what to suggest to you about rentals because it is really really difficult and I spent many a night cursing at the computer before I came over from trying to find long term rentals. You might try Remax, Century 21 - they are here in Portugal and they do in this area have a few on so might just be lucky in your area.

Good luck with it all and hope you settle in and love it as quickly as I have.


----------



## MrBife

Alqui_Ana said:


> Hi Krobbo 29,
> 
> I realize you would like to relocate from the UK to Portugal but, if I may ask, why have you opted for the Algarve?
> 
> I understand that for someone coming from UK sunny Algarve and the nice ocean views may be very appealing but I think you should also try to focus on the negative points of living in such a touristic area.
> In summertime, as someone as already mentioned, the region gets fully packed with tons of tourists from all types (it is a democratic location), the prices rise from "usually high" to "extra high", the crowds will make you dream of less touristic places, etc...
> 
> That's why I suggest you to visit also Alentejo, which is a much quieter place but where you can still find all of the "positive points" of Algarve, that is, great weather, nice food, the best wine in Portugal (in my opinion), marvellous landscapes, beautiful cities and small villages and, of course, great beaches in the Atlantic coast.
> 
> /SNIP/
> Thank you for your attention!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ana


Presumably you went to Albufeira once ?

There is a lot more to the Algarve than the tourist strip and it has beaches on the Altlantic coast too ! What negative points are there ?






How can you be from Portugal and an Expat in Portugal ?


----------



## Alqui_Ana

Hello there,

I'm portuguese and both my partents are from Algarve (Portimão and Messines) so I get to know pretty well Algarve region as I go there since I was born (I'm 31...).

Most of Algarve areas are packed with tourists in Summer time (not just Albufeira!) and I would say that only some of the interior regions (far from the sea!) like "Barrocal Algarvio" or "Serra de Monchique" in Barlavento area, "Serra do Caldeirão" in Sotavento area or the West Atlantic coast (Aljezur area) are less packed with tourist.

I realized that Krobbo wanted to move to the Algarve to be next to the ocean (which is perfectably understandable!) and not to move to the countryside (where many of his fellow compatriotes and other exptats actually do have properties) so I just warned him of the negatives points of living there because altough Algarve is a fine area (specially all of the coast line), if you move there, you have to live with the fact that from May/June to September life there gets pretty different (this is, more "messy") from the one you can live in the rest of the year.

Cheers!

Ana


----------

